# 2012 TCR Advanced 0



## rockcaster

Ordered last September, it is here. It needs major fitting job to make it work for me. 







https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-okUg0xtSEUM/T2LBShyoO4I/AAAAAAAAAzg/M2TK-kFfxOY/s640/IMG_3279.JPG


----------



## rockcaster

The Advanced 0 is size small, the 2008 C2 is size medium, both of them fit me just fine.


----------



## Italianrider76

The silver/blue/black scheme looks great! Nice ride!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Enjoy, it's a fantastic bike and a bargain too.


----------



## rockcaster

*First Ride Report*

Just finished the first 100 km ride on this bike. First take: I like it. Today ride is dry with NW 35 km wind blowing most of the time, but that did not stop me from enjoying this bike. I found I cam out of the ride with less fatigue.









I have been riding a 2008 TCR C2 for four seasons now, and now this one just amazed me. Both bike are spec'd with Shimano Ultegra, one is 6600, the new one is indexing with the Di2. The new frame is a beauty, yes the paint job is quite understated, the 2008 C looks much better, but the longer you look at it, it actually looks better. 









The boxy downtube section certainly looks twice as big as that on the C2. And I guess because of its max material used in the bottom bracket housing, I found the frame noticeably stiffer than C2 especially while pedaled out of seat. The twin seat stays are much thinner which also softening the ride by a wide margin than that of the C2.









The tappered steerer, boxy forks add steady ride to the control side. But the stem comes with this size small bike is a 9 mm one which needs to be replaced with longer one for sure; and the 42 mm handle bar is nice; however, I still prefer 3T Ergo shallow, at least that is the choice of 50+ rider like myself.










The teardrop shape seatpost is nice and is actually looking better than the one found in the Giant website. The Fizik Arione is my favorite, too, so it will stay on the bike.









The Giant Gateway carbon bottle cages looks nice, but functionally not as good as you could find in after market products. Since they look good and are not causing any slowing down during ride, they get to stay put on the bike.

The Ridesense works pretty good with my Garmin 500 which needs only a few click to pair with. But the bulky magnates for wheel and drive arm came with the bike are just plain ugly. I think I might change them to others in my spares box. 









The wheel set, a Giant branded DT product, even comes with DT product manuals and liability statement. This set is labeld as PSL-0. Ok, it rolls very good, gets up hills without me complaining, picks up speed easily on long flat road. I have a couple of Mavics, a Dura Ace and a Neuvation, SL-0 is just as good or better in rolling around. But if go up a lot of hills is in order of the day, I will use something lighter. By the way, the rear hub sound sounds pretty cheap to me, probably those DT internals need break-in before it perform better?









The tires are also nice. It is a Kenda rebranded Giant SL1. The ride is quiet and supple without noticeable jump even though I inflated it to 100psi. They certainly remind me of Michelin Pro Race 3s, but this set look wider to me even though they all are 700Cx23. The wider rim width of the SL-0 and the soft compound of the SL1 sidewalls do provide a nice overall ride quality. But up to now, my favorite tire still is Conti 4000S.









The Di2 needs some get-use-to especially when you sport long fingers winter mitts. The aluminum brake blade is nice. The up-shift button has a beady texture on it, so you won't miss it in summer time but in wintery Canada, it can be confusing sometimes when wearing heavy mitts. During my ride today, I missed shift at least 15 - 20 times. Also, while using mechanical shift, it takes considerably more effort to push shifters inward, now Di2 only requires you to tap. This is really nice. And for the first time, I can forget about trimming the front mech which is probably the best feature of the bunch.

Lastly, The TCR C2 is size M, A0 size S. I think I can get fit with both them just fine. I am 5' 9" (might get shorter as I aged) with less flexible core. I am comfortable on both of them, but I will get a longer stem as I prefer to spread a bit while I ride.

This is only my first ride, I believe as I ride it more, I will get more opinion on this one.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Nice bike rockcaster.

I met a guy today who had exactly the same bike in a nude carbon finish. It was very very impressive. The DT wheels look interesting too, yours may need some lube to quiet them down a bit.


----------



## farva

Nice rig. Curious why you decided on the small instead of a medium at 5'9"? I like Giant but can't seem to get the right fit. I'm at the top of the small & bottom of the medium


----------



## rockcaster

The size S has shorter top tube which can help me with a more arch back sitting position while on the bike. But to be honest, the difference is so small, may be due to my own riding style, that I can ride both of them just as comfortable. I will take away a couple steerer spacers to lower the front end for a better aero position in a couple months' time.

Yes, I think Giant prices this bike very good. Go get one if your dealer can find one for you..


----------



## Trbogolf

Looks good. Just curious if you have Any idea what the weight is with UI2?


----------



## rockcaster

This size small with Look Keo Max, two water cages, Garmin Edge 500 weights in right at 16 lbs.


----------



## Trbogolf

Not bad, not bad at all. I was all set to order a Project One Madone a couple weeks ago but decided against it once I rode the TCR. It just felt right to me. It also helps my wife that it's cheaper. I was going to go with the Advanced 1 but highly considering the 0. Just have to wait til the up coming weekend so I can get it for 10% off. I'll be on a size L but should be below 17lb's with pedals etc.

Thanks


----------



## adjtogo

I've got a 2012 Defy Advanced 1 with the Ride Sense. I also have a Garmin 500. How are they supposed to work together? I haven't used the ride sense yet, but probably need to figure out how to.

Nice looking bike!! I almost bought the TCR Advanced 1, but opted for the Defy series as I wanted a bike with a more relaxed geometry as I have degenerated disks in my neck and lower back. The Advanced series was just a little too aggressive for me.


----------



## rockcaster

I've got a 2012 Defy Advanced 1 with the Ride Sense. I also have a Garmin 500. How are they supposed to work together? I haven't used the ride sense yet, but probably need to figure out how to.[/QUOTE]

Are you using the Garmin sensor comes with the Gramin 500 on your Defy Advanced right now? If you do, you can now take it down now, or put it on your other bike so that you can use your Garmin on two bikes. 

On your Defy, use a 2.5mm hex key to unscrew the Ridesense off your frame. Then use a coin to open the battery housing, you will notice a white film covering the positive contact. You need to remove this film and replace the battery/cover back to housing and faster it with a coin again. Remember to apply grease on the screw and fasten it back to your Defy chain stay, By the way, have you installed the magnets? One goes to left drive arm about 13 CM from the centre point, the other is to be fixed to your wheel spoke. Have these done, spin your crank arm, a few times, if done properly you will see the two LED s on the Ridesense blink, and you are ready to pair that with your Garmin.

Ok now, power on your Garmin by pressing the upper left botton, then, press the Page/Menu botton for about 5 seconds to bring up the user-menu. If you are still with me, chose "Settings" by scrolling down and enter which bring up the next page, then chose "Bike Settings" and enter which bring next page. On this page, you can chose either "Bike 1" or "Bike 2", or input your own name in the "Bike Details" page, otherwise, chose "ANT - Spd/Cad" and enter. If you get to this far, chose "Rescan" and enter. You are now set. Let me know if you still have problem..


----------



## albert owen

I have just got a new TCR SL3. I am really pleased with it and find that the Medium fits my not very flexible 5ft8in fine with the stem flipped and shortened to a 90mm. In my opinion nothing matches high end Giants in terms of performance and function.

Word of Warning - I use clear tape to protect vulnerable areas and the tape I used on the 100mm stem to protect against the Garmin Mount zip ties pulled the graphics off the stem when I removed it before replacing it with the 90mm. First time I've ever had this happen to any of the many, many bikes, components, motorcycles etc.I have owned.


----------



## Gus90

At first I didn't think much of the color scheme from Giant's website, but when pictured here it is fantastic. Very nice.


----------



## rockcaster

Just got this picture from my riding budy who brought a camera today. Great bike for the money.


----------



## Corsaire

Very nice bike Rockcaster. What about its riding characteristics as far as climbing, sprint reaction, and vertical compliance? Thanks.


----------



## rockcaster

Corsaire said:


> Very nice bike Rockcaster. What about its riding characteristics as far as climbing, sprint reaction, and vertical compliance? Thanks.


I am not an expert in climbing, but I can offer my opinion about the difference between 2008 Giant TCR C2 and this Advanced 0. In general, both are "Compact Road Frame" which has slopping top tube which give you more room when ride out of saddle, and I found A0 compressed its frame even further, at least visually. The increased head tube size makes a studier front end and stabilizes the ride when more weights were put on the handlebar while climbing. The bottom bracket housing is now gone super-sized with pressed-in bearings, this boxy session does not give at all for my 150lbs weight; but I flex the C2 all the time in all out sprint or hard grinding up steep hills. Both bikes spec'd with 53 x 39 front and 25 teeth top cogs which make steep hills like hell. Of course I am weak and qualified as senior golfer; strong legs young studs might like this combination. There are many routes here rise up to 8% stretch with 13 or 14% sharp rise in between, and the Di2 comes in as a big help since you can concentrate on keeping your cadence than worrying about your shifting noise or cross-chaining risk. 
The new bike frame is noticeably stiffer and firmer but the ride is softer. I would assume the much thinner seat stays help smooth out the ride, if this answered your question about the vertical compliance. 
The only upgrade I can think of right now is to get a lighter wheel set for climbing and a high profile carbon wheel set for centuries.


----------



## skierlaw

*2012 TCR Advanced SL 3 or 2012 TCR Advanced 0*

All,

How did you choose the 2012 TCR Advanced 0? I have the option of either bike and struggling with my decision. I'm a Cat 5 racer, but I use that term loosely as I'm mostly training and jumping into a race here and there. Otherwise, I'm riding about 200 miles per week at 18-20 average pace and centuries on the weekends. I'm looking at a small and I weight about 165.

This is going to be an upgrade from a 2002 Trek 5200, long overdue.

Any suggestions on pros and cons of either would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Italianrider76

I guess it depends on what's more important to you. Having a pro level frame on the SL3 or electronic shifting with a mid range frame. I would go the SL. I have a 2011 TCR Advanced SL and although the frame has been updated for 2012, it's still a spectacular frame.


----------



## skierlaw

Italianrider76,

Thanks for the response and saw pictures of your bike in an earlier thread, very nice.

I was leaning towards the SL because of the top end frame and way better color, but because this is a primary bike for the next 5-7 years, I am concerned about frame durability, particularly the carbon dropouts. Can't seem to find anywhere online whether they are reinforced as other companies do.

If I can't get that confirmation, may go with the advance 0.


----------



## Corsaire

@ skierlaw I'm on the same boat, I'd love to get the TCR Advanced SL but Giant's quest for lightness by doing away with the BB AL insert and AL drop outs both in the rear and the front discourages me from getting one. Giant sacrifices durability for lightness, my LBS told me: "What do you worry about, it's got frame warranty for life"! It may be so, but if I'm paying decent money for a carbon rig, I want some durability also.


----------



## carbonconvert

*Well made choice*

My 09 advanced 1 has survived 3 seasons of every type of road riding/crashes,drops and has the chips and dings to prove it. I'm springing for the SL because its a notch above already awesome. With the exception of their graphic choices, tough to beat. IMO the all carbon dropouts shouldn't be a concen. You simply are more aware when doing a wheel change. If the frame is tour worthy, a regular non euro pro like most here, should be fine.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

The TCR Advanced 0 is currently being heavily discounted here in Australia, so I might have to swallow my pride on the colour scheme and flash the card...


----------



## rockcaster

If I start all over again, I will pick this bike again. The plush ride, the seamless shifting, the well-balanced frame, the great brake hood design.......even the silver paint matches my silver Honda Accord, I have no reservation in recommending this one.


----------



## Italianrider76

Sven_Nijs said:


> The TCR Advanced 0 is currently being heavily discounted here in Australia, so I might have to swallow my pride on the colour scheme and flash the card...



Ha ha......I knew you would succumb. I saw a guy at Centennial Park recently with the same bike and I thought it looked really good. Killer bike for the price.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I haven't cracked yet. :hand:
Still got to find the right deal to satisfy the Minister of Finance and my own thrifty Scottish nature... :smilewinkgrin:

EDIT: Happened to be in the City yesterday with my kids and time to kill so went to MC Cyclery and have another look. Tried to convince myself that I could live with it but left the shop undecided. 
Then, as I was leaving, I saw the gorgeous TCR Advanced SL 0 (in my size) in their window. :ihih:
Definitely wouldn't be happy with anything else now so more saving is required....


----------



## skierlaw

I ended up with the 2012 TCR Advanced 0, mainly because the SL3 is actually sold out for the year and the TCR Advanced 0 is in short supply. Took it for a short 20 miler in various conditions and the bike feels awesome! Was riding a 2002 Trek 5200 before, so this is quite an upgrade. The frame feels great and especially on climbs and out of the saddle acceleration.

Will post pictures after I get it dialed in. I thought it was supposed to come with a 42 bar, but mine came with 40, so I need to swap that out. Loving the DI2 system. My fingers have already adjusted to buttons and muscle memory should kick in quickly.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

If anyone in Sydney is still looking to go bargain hunting for one, I discovered that my LBS in Hornsby has (or at least had) a couple of sizes in stock (not Small though for obvious reasons). 
Maybe worth trying to work out a price with them on what is a much better long term prospect than the 'bargain' Azzuri Di2's available 'elsewhere' I reckon.
It's just a shame I've fallen deeply in lust with that SL... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Italianrider76

Sven_Nijs said:


> .
> It's just a shame I've fallen deeply in lust with that SL... :smilewinkgrin:


The only thing I don't like about that new SL is how the GIANT logo on the down tube is formed using those outlining decals which are completely exposed due to the matte finish of the frame. I bet it won't take long for them to peel off.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Italianrider76 said:


> The only thing I don't like about that new SL is how the GIANT logo on the down tube is formed using those outlining decals which are completely exposed due to the matte finish of the frame. I bet it won't take long for them to peel off.


Some might view that as a positive given how many "Giant" stickers apear on their frames. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corsaire

The cat is out of the bag, Giant, as told by the agent, will be unveiling for 2013 an aero TCR Advanced model. It remains to be seen if the new streamlined frame will retain its superlative riding characteristics as it is so well known for. He couldn't tell but to me it's obvious that there will be a trade off for making the frame aero, but who knows perhaps Giant would be able to pull a rabbit out of hat......we'll see.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I was told that too but was given the impression it was an additional model to the existing Advanced and Advanced SL models rather than a replacement for either.


----------



## darwinosx

I have the 2012 Defy Advanced 2 with the slightly higher head tube and more relaxed frame geometry. I posted some pictures here in the Giant forum. Stellar bike and frame and got a great price with all Ultegra. $2595 instead of retail price of $3050. I saw this bike at the dealer and though it looked fantastic but wanted the more relaxed frame and wasn't willing to pay at least $1,000 more for Di2 although I do like the idea of no front der trim. In my view nobody beats Giant for frame design and quality at this price point.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

*By-product of DA 9070...*

TCR Advanced 0 11spd.... :yikes:

Even though Ultegra Di2 doesn’t have any mechanical changes for 2013, it rides the coat tails of Dura-Ace Di2 9070 and gains some cool upgrades. Since the two Di2 groups will now be sharing the same E-tube wiring harness, the new three or five port junction box can be used with Ultegra, allowing satellite shifters to be added (satellite shifters were not available for Ultegra Di2 for 2012). But, the biggest news is that with an 11-speed wheel, cassette and chain upgrade, the current 10-speed Ultegra Di2 can be converted to 11-speed. Syncing your system to the E-tube software will give you the option of changing the shifters and derailleurs from 10 to 11-speed.

FEATURES: SHIMANO DURA-ACE GOES 11-SPEED


----------



## skierlaw

I must say that I'm loving the fit and feel of TCR Advanced 0 and loving the DI2. The only issue I am having is that I am continuously flatting out the rear wheel. The flat occurs in the same way every time, 3 flats so far and all while cornering under load. Has anyone else had this problem? 

Has anyone gone tubeless with the tubeless compatible wheels?


----------



## icsloppl

skierlaw said:


> I must say that I'm loving the fit and feel of TCR Advanced 0 and loving the DI2. The only issue I am having is that I am continuously flatting out the rear wheel. The flat occurs in the same way every time, 3 flats so far and all while cornering under load. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Has anyone gone tubeless with the tubeless compatible wheels?


Were they all at the same location on the rim?


----------



## skierlaw

icsloppl said:


> Were they all at the same location on the rim?


That is going to be my next check. I have two of the tubes so I am going to see if the puncture is in the same spot, I am starting to wonder if there is something on the rim causing a slow leak which then maybe results in a pinch flat due to lower pressure.


----------



## RC856

OP - great choice

To the others, I had a TCR Composite frame for nearly 7 years and have recently got a 2012 TCR SL ISP frame to put my Campag Record/SR stuff on.
Great frame. Really comfortable. Feels great under power (what I have!) and looks great.
In the UK the Advanced frame retails at £1,500 with the SL at £2,500!

Bit the bullet and went for the SL so I wouldn't be wishing I had got SL in a years time.

No regrets.
I posted pics in other threads..somewhere!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Officially AU$3k now that it's Tour time:
Buy TCR Advanced 0, Giant, Road Bike for Sale in Hornsby, NSW


----------

